# رحله إلى البتراء المدينة الوردية



## اني بل (9 يونيو 2009)

تعتبر البتراء من أكثر المواقع الأثرية الأردنية عراقة وأكثرها جذباً للزوار من جميع أنحاء العالم، وتقع مدينة البتراء على بعد حوالي 250 كم إلى الجنوب من عمان-عاصمة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، إلى الغرب من الطريق الرئيسى الذي يصل بين عمان ومدينة العقبة على ساحل خليج العقبة من البحر الأحمر.






قبل أكثر من ألفي سنة أخذ أعراب الأنباط القادمون من شبه الجزيرة العربية يحطون رحالهم في البتراء. وبالنظر لموقعها المنيع الذي يسهل الدفاع عنه، جعل الأنباط منها قلعة حصينة واتخذوها عاصمة ملكية لدولتهم. وما تزال البتراء حتى يومنا هذا تحمل طابع البداوة، إذ ترى الزائرين يعتلون ظهور الخيول والجمال، لكي يدخلوا إليها في رحلة تبقى في الذاكرة طوال العمر. 






كانت البتراء عاصمة لدولة الانباط، التي دامت ما بين 400 ق م وحتى 106 م، والتي امتدت من ساحل عسقلان في فلسطين غربا وحتى صحراء بلاد الشام شرقا. ونظرا لموقعها المتوسط بين حضارات بلاد ما بين النهرين وبلاد الشام والجزيرة العربية ومصر، فقد أمسكت دولة الانباط بزمام التجارة بين حضارات هذه المناطق وسكانها وكانت القوافل التجارية تصل إليها محملة التوابل والبهارات من جنوب الجزيرة العربية والحرير من غزة ودمشق والحناء من عسقلان والزجاجيات من صور وصيدا واللالئ من الخليج العربي. 






وتتميز مدينة البتراء بأنها حفرت في صخر "وادي موسى" الوردي، ولذا سميت بالمدينة الوردية. وهي مدينة متكاملة يستطيع السائح أن يرى فيها كل المعالم الأساسية للمدينة، من "الخزنة" (بيت الحكم) إلى المدرجات العامة التي بنيت للاحتفالات والاجتماعات العامة، إلى "المحكمة" وأماكن العبادة، وحتى بيوت أهلها المحفورة في صخرها الوردي الملون. كما تتميز بمدخلها المحكم، فقد حفرت بين جبال شاهقة صلدة مع شق ضيق "السيق" تظهر على جنباته بقايا غرف الحرس ومناطق المراقبة. كما تميزت البتراء بنظامها المائي الفريد، إذ تتوزع فيها أقنية مبنية بشكل هندسي يضمن انسياب الماء بفعل الجاذبية من منابعه وعيونه إلى كافة المناطق الحيوية في المدينة.






وما زالت آثارهم تشهد لهم بالعلم والمعرفة والعراقة بعد مرور أكثر من ألفي عام. إنها دعوة لزيارة البتراء.

يصل الزائر إلى قلب المدينة الوردية، ماشيا على قدميه، أو على ظهر جواد، أو في عربة تجرها الخيول، عبر "السيق" الرهيب. إنه شق هائل طوله ألف متر، يخيل للمرء أن جانبي الشقيف الصخري في أعاليه، وعلى ارتفاع 300 متر، وكأنهما يتلامسان

وعندما يقترب السيق من نهايته، فإنه ينحني في استدارة جانبية، ثم لا تلبث الظلال الغائمة أن تنفرج فجأة فترى أعظم المشاهد روعة تسبح في ضوء الشمس. إنها الخزنة، إحدى عجائب الكون الفريدة. والتي حفرتها الأيدي في الصخر الأصم على واجهة الجبل الأشم، بارتفاع 140 مترا وعرض 90 مترا.






بعد أن يتملى الزائر بأنظاره من روعة هذا المشهد البهي، يتقدم في وسط المدينة، فيشاهد على جانبيه مئات المعالم التي حفرها أو أنشأها الإنسان، من هياكل شامخة، وأصرخة ملكية باذخة، إلى المدرج الكبير الذي يتسع ل7000 متفرج، إلى بيوت صغيرة وكبيرة، إلى الردهات، وقاعات الاحتفالات، إلى قنوات الماء والصهاريج والحمامات، إلى صفوف الدرج المزخرفة، والأسواق، والبوابات ذات الأقواس والشوارع والأبنية.






ولكن البتراء لا تقتصر على آثار الأنباط وحدهم، إذ يستطيع الزائر أن يشاهد على مقربة منها موقع البيضاء وموقع البسطة اللذين يعودان إلى عهد الأدوميين قبل 8000 سنة. كما يستطيع الزائر أن يسرح بص
ره في موقع أذرح التي اشتهرت بحادثة التحكيم في تاريخ العرب والتي تضم بقايا معالم من عهد الرومان.




































http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki%A1​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

موضوع كتير حلو يا جو

شكرااااااااااااااا

ربتنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الرحله والمعلومات الرائعه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## اني بل (11 يونيو 2009)

كليمو العزيز


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا *_
_*على المعلومه*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (12 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى معلومات رااائعه جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## اني بل (16 يونيو 2009)

كوك




​


----------

